#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: فولدر های داخل حافظه میکرو نام عجیب پیدا کرده اند و باز نمشوند

## atorpat

سلام
تمام فولدرهای داخل حافظه میکرو نامهای عجیبی پیدا کرده اند و محتویات اها قابل قابل دسترسی نیست 
پوشه ها اصلا باز نمیشوند
ولی فایلهایی که در روت هستند سالم هستند
پوشه هایی که داخل انها فایل وجود دارن اصلا باز نمیشوند و لی پوشه هایی که درون انها پوشه هایی وجود دارد بااینکه نام عجیب دارند باز میشوند ولی فولدرئهای داخل انها باز نمیشوند 
مشکل چطور حل میشه ؟پ
میشه راهنمایی بفرمایید؟Slide1.jpg

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## haniro

سلام .دوستانی که این مشکل رو دارن معمولا با check disk بر طرف میشه. شاد باشید

----------

*atorpat*,*reza_rojin*

----------


## reza_rojin

با برنامه ram ren fix  میتونید درستش کنید :فولدر های داخل حافظه میکرو نام عجیب پیدا کرده اند و باز نمشوند:

----------


## uranuse2

> سلام .دوستانی که این مشکل رو دارن معمولا با check disk بر طرف میشه. شاد باشید


خیلی اوقات هم با چک دیسک بدتر میشه و فایلها ناقص میشن، توصیه من به عنوان یه ریکاوری کار، دستش نزن فقط با یه برنامه ریکاوری بزار فایلها به راحتی ریکاوری میشن.

----------

